# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  خوابگاه های دانشگاه تبریز

## madive

به نظر شما کدوم یک از خوابگاه های دانشگاه تبریز (فجر-شهدا-ولی العصر)بهترن؟
ممنون میشم کمک کنید

----------


## d4nte

من بچه تبریزم از نظر منطقه بخوای..بالا شهر هست
ولیعصر

----------


## madive

خوابگاه فجر و شهدا خیلی به دانشگاه نزدیکن
وهمین که وضعیت اتاق ها رو میدونین؟؟

----------


## ata.beheshti

یه خابگاه داره توی ولیعصر بزرگه ....یه سر بزن

----------


## mahdi100

تبریز بهترین خوابگاه هارا داره...
برو خوابگاه ولیعصر

----------


## After4Ever

فقط بالاشهری مهم نیست
ببین چقدر تا دانشکدت راهه

----------


## Sleeplife

سلام دوستان

من ورودی 95 هستم و منو فرستادن خوابگاه امام خمینی که افتضاح ترین هست :Yahoo (19):  (میتونم بگم افتضاح ترین خوابگاه تو کل ایران :Yahoo (75): )

*میخواستم ببینم میشه یه جوری رفت خوابگاه ولی عصر؟؟* (چون اینطور که من شنیدم، تمام خوابگاه های داخل دانشگاه که شهدا و فجر باشه، برا دختراس)

*بچه های ترم صفریه کارشناسی رو هم میذارند برن خوابگاه ولی عصر؟؟* (اینو پرسیدم برا اینکه ببینم میتونم هو اتاقی هم ترمی پیدا کنم یا باید با بالایی ها ساخت)

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sleeplife


سلام دوستان

من ورودی 95 هستم و منو فرستادن خوابگاه امام خمینی که افتضاح ترین هست (میتونم بگم افتضاح ترین خوابگاه تو کل ایران)

میخواستم ببینم میشه یه جوری رفت خوابگاه ولی عصر؟؟ (چون اینطور که من شنیدم، تمام خوابگاه های داخل دانشگاه که شهدا و فجر باشه، برا دختراس)

بچه های ترم صفریه کارشناسی رو هم میذارند برن خوابگاه ولی عصر؟؟ (اینو پرسیدم برا اینکه ببینم میتونم هو اتاقی هم ترمی پیدا کنم یا باید با بالایی ها ساخت)


سلام هم دانشگاهی

اولا بگم خوابگاه شهرک امام خوابگاه 53 سال قبله و طویلس واسه همین من خودم نرفتم خفس و دوره و جدا مزخرفه

نه خیر خوابگاه ولیعصر فقط برای دانشجویان سال اخر کارشناسی+سال اول کارشناسی ارشده مگر اینه جز استعداد های درخشان و یا قهرمان مسابقات ورزشی دانشگاه باشی میری ولیعصر

خوابگاه شهدا که اونم جالب نیست داخل دانشگاهه و واسه دخترا و خوابگاه فجر برای دانشجویان دکتراست*

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام دوستان
> 
> من ورودی 95 هستم و منو فرستادن خوابگاه امام خمینی که افتضاح ترین هست (میتونم بگم افتضاح ترین خوابگاه تو کل ایران)
> 
> *میخواستم ببینم میشه یه جوری رفت خوابگاه ولی عصر؟؟* (چون اینطور که من شنیدم، تمام خوابگاه های داخل دانشگاه که شهدا و فجر باشه، برا دختراس)
> 
> *بچه های ترم صفریه کارشناسی رو هم میذارند برن خوابگاه ولی عصر؟؟* (اینو پرسیدم برا اینکه ببینم میتونم هو اتاقی هم ترمی پیدا کنم یا باید با بالایی ها ساخت)


امام خمینی همون خوابگاه های نزدیک راه آهن هستن؟؟

----------


## Sleeplife

> امام خمینی همون خوابگاه های نزدیک راه آهن هستن؟؟


بله



> *
> سلام هم دانشگاهی
> 
> اولا بگم خوابگاه شهرک امام خوابگاه 53 سال قبله و طویلس واسه همین من خودم نرفتم خفس و دوره و جدا مزخرفه
> 
> نه خیر خوابگاه ولیعصر فقط برای دانشجویان سال اخر کارشناسی+سال اول کارشناسی ارشده مگر اینه جز استعداد های درخشان و یا قهرمان مسابقات ورزشی دانشگاه باشی میری ولیعصر
> 
> خوابگاه شهدا که اونم جالب نیست داخل دانشگاهه و واسه دخترا و خوابگاه فجر برای دانشجویان دکتراست*


سلام

دانشکده هامونم کنار همه فک کنم

تمام درست بود به غیر از خوابگاه های داخل دانشگاه

اینطور که به من گفتن، گفتن *خوابگاه های داخل دانشگاه تماما برا دختراس*

من فقط میخواستم ببینم *جدیدالورود تو ولیعصر هست یا نه*، همین (همون *موارد استثنا*)

*کسی از دوستان اینجا هست که خوابگاه ولیعصری باشه؟؟؟*
==============
*میخوام ببینم چجوریه؟؟*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sleeplife


بله

سلام

دانشکده هامونم کنار همه فک کنم

تمام درست بود به غیر از خوابگاه های داخل دانشگاه

اینطور که به من گفتن، گفتن خوابگاه های داخل دانشگاه تماما برا دختراس

من فقط میخواستم ببینم جدیدالورود تو ولیعصر هست یا نه، همین (همون موارد استثنا)

کسی از دوستان اینجا هست که خوابگاه ولیعصری باشه؟؟؟
==============
میخوام ببینم چجوریه؟؟


خوابگاه ولیعصر خیلی بهتر از امامه و باید صبر کنی چن ترم بعدی بری*

----------


## Sleeplife

> *خوابگاه ولیعصر خیلی بهتر از امامه و باید صبر کنی چن ترم بعدی بری*


اونو که خودم میدونم

میشه بگید *امکانات خوابگاه ولیعصر* چیه؟؟من میخوام ببینم *جدیدالورود* (*استثنا*) میارند اونجا یا نه؟؟ یعنی *الان هست یا نه (جدیدالورود امسال)*؟؟خوابگاه *امام*، اتاقاش *4* نفرس *یا 2* نفره؟؟؟
ممنون :Yahoo (8):

----------


## zista

> به نظر شما کدوم یک از خوابگاه های دانشگاه تبریز (فجر-شهدا-ولی العصر)بهترن؟
> ممنون میشم کمک کنید


اگه مشکل حمل و نقل داری خو اونو انتخاب کن که به دانشگاهت نزدیک تره...اگه نه اونو کی تو یه منطقه خوب توشهره انتخاب کن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Sleeplife

> اگه مشکل حمل و نقل داری خو اونو انتخاب کن که به دانشگاهت نزدیک تره...اگه نه اونو کی تو یه منطقه خوب توشهره انتخاب کن


دوست عزیز دانشجویان جدید الورود حق انتخاب ندارنذ و باید برند خوابگاه شهرک امام

 از دوستان کسی اطلاع داره:



> اونو که خودم میدونم
> 
> میشه بگید *امکانات خوابگاه ولیعصر* چیه؟؟من میخوام ببینم *جدیدالورود* (*استثنا*) میارند اونجا یا نه؟؟ یعنی *الان هست یا نه (جدیدالورود امسال)*؟؟خوابگاه *امام*، اتاقاش *4* نفرس *یا 2* نفره؟؟؟
> ممنون


Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

----------


## HAMED-GHAFOOR

اقا واسه مطالعه کردن تو دانشگاه کجا باید بری؟ کتابخونه مرکزیش که خارج دانشگاست و سرویس هم نداره تا اونجا.سالن مطالعه های دانشکده ها هم که داغونن :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sleeplife


اونو که خودم میدونم

میشه بگید امکانات خوابگاه ولیعصر چیه؟؟من میخوام ببینم جدیدالورود (استثنا) میارند اونجا یا نه؟؟ یعنی الان هست یا نه (جدیدالورود امسال)؟؟خوابگاه امام، اتاقاش 4 نفرس یا 2 نفره؟؟؟
ممنون


1.ولیعصر هم نزدیکه هم تمیز تر و بهتره باشگاهم داره
2.جدید الورودارو را نمیدن اونجا مگر بند پ...پارسالم یکی اشنا داشت مدیر امور خوابگاه برادران گفتش چون سال بالایی هست نمیشه و..
3.چهار نفرس*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط HAMED-GHAFOOR


اقا واسه مطالعه کردن تو دانشگاه کجا باید بری؟ کتابخونه مرکزیش که خارج دانشگاست و سرویس هم نداره تا اونجا.سالن مطالعه های دانشکده ها هم که داغونن


اونجا بخون

مطالعه که سالن مطالعه دانشکده هست و خوبن بد نیستن....بیا مال دانشکده علوم انسانی رو ببین چطوره خواستی اونجا بخون..در ضمن کتابخونه مرکزی سرویس داره روبروی ساهتمان مرکزی هستش*

----------


## Sleeplife

> *1.ولیعصر هم نزدیکه هم تمیز تر و بهتره باشگاهم داره
> 2.جدید الورودارو را نمیدن اونجا مگر بند پ...پارسالم یکی اشنا داشت مدیر امور خوابگاه برادران گفتش چون سال بالایی هست نمیشه و..
> 3.چهار نفرس*


خیلی خیلی ممنون که جواب دادین

خوابگاه امام که خیلی خیلی خیلی (....x100....) افتضاحه!

اون *بند پ* منظورتون (پـ ... الف ... ر ... تـ ... ـی) هست؟؟

----------


## madive

> *اونجا بخون
> 
> مطالعه که سالن مطالعه دانشکده هست و خوبن بد نیستن....بیا مال دانشکده علوم انسانی رو ببین چطوره خواستی اونجا بخون..در ضمن کتابخونه مرکزی سرویس داره روبروی ساهتمان مرکزی هستش*


راس میگه قراءت خانه ی دانشکده برقم بزرگه میخوای بیا اونحا

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sleeplife


خیلی خیلی ممنون که جواب دادین

خوابگاه امام که خیلی خیلی خیلی (....x100....) افتضاحه!

اون بند پ منظورتون (پـ ... الف ... ر ... تـ ... ـی) هست؟؟


بله از اون نظر البته نميدن به جدیدا. ...*

----------


## ali761

> تبریز بهترین خوابگاه هارا داره...
> برو خوابگاه ولیعصر


این خوابگاه هایی که میگید کجان؟
ما که چیزی ندیدیم فعلا.

----------


## Sleeplife

> این خوابگاه هایی که میگید کجان؟
> ما که چیزی ندیدیم فعلا.


سه سال باید تو زندان (اونا میگن خوابگاه) امام خمینی بمونی ...... سال چهار میفرستنت خوابگاه ولیعصر (البته شنیدم باید بچه خوبی باشی)

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ali761


این خوابگاه هایی که میگید کجان؟
ما که چیزی ندیدیم فعلا.


علی جان خوابگاههای شما که بهترن مگه نه؟*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sleeplife


سه سال باید تو زندان (اونا میگن خوابگاه) امام خمینی بمونی ...... سال چهار میفرستنت خوابگاه ولیعصر (البته شنیدم باید بچه خوبی باشی)


خب شما نرو زندان برو خوابگاههای خودگردان نزدیک دانشگاه نمیتونی همونجا بمون...

سال اخر میرن بله*

----------


## Sleeplife

> *
> 
> خب شما نرو زندان برو خوابگاههای خودگردان نزدیک دانشگاه نمیتونی همونجا بمون...
> 
> سال اخر میرن بله*


خوندم که دانشگاه دولتی بیارم (حالا بماند که 400هزار تومن برا این زندان ازمون گرفتن .... که البته برا دوترم پول زیادی نیست)
حالا بیام اون همه پول برا خودگردان بدم
خب میرم آزاد شهر خودمون میخونم

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

----------


## HAMED-GHAFOOR

منم دیروز اومدم خوابگاه امام رو تحویل گرفتم
به نظرم همچین بد نمیومدش
عکسش هم میذارم
راستی ببین اگه میخوای بیا اتاق من.فعلا گفتن کسی نیست باید تنها باشی :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Sleeplife

برا ما ینجوریه:




> منم دیروز اومدم خوابگاه امام رو تحویل گرفتم
> به نظرم همچین بد نمیومدش
> عکسش هم میذارم
> راستی ببین اگه میخوای بیا اتاق من.فعلا گفتن کسی نیست باید تنها باشی


خوش به حالت

ترم چندمی؟

بلوک چند؟

اینترنت هم بهت دادن؟ (چجوریه؟)

----------


## HAMED-GHAFOOR

> برا ما ینجوریه:
> 
> 
> خوش به حالت
> 
> ترم چندمی؟
> 
> بلوک چند؟
> 
> اینترنت هم بهت دادن؟ (چجوریه؟)


ترم یکم
بلوک13
اینترنت هم سوال نکردم ازشون ولی 4g ایرانسل گرفتم خیلی خوبه دیگه
ولی خوب خوابگاه همینه دیگه...زیاد سخت نگیر اسون میشه :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Sleeplife

> ترم یکم
> بلوک13
> اینترنت هم سوال نکردم ازشون ولی 4g ایرانسل گرفتم خیلی خوبه دیگه
> ولی خوب خوابگاه همینه دیگه...زیاد سخت نگیر اسون میشه


بلوک 13؟

بلوک 13 نداریم که، 139 .... 138 .... اینجوریه

چه رشته‌ای؟

----------


## zista

_وا!مگه میشه دانشگاهتون اینترنت پر سرعت نداشته باشه!_

----------


## Sleeplife

> _وا!مگه میشه دانشگاهتون اینترنت پر سرعت نداشته باشه!_


دانشگاه نت داره (بسته به دانشکده فرق میکنه، برا ما 4گیگ در هفته بود اگه اشتب نکنم)

من منظورم خوابگا بود که خیلی مهم تره

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

----------


## zista

_داداشم اونطرف ها فورجی نیست؟_

----------


## Sleeplife

> _داداشم اونطرف ها فورجی نیست؟_


تبریز همه جاش 4g هس

خوابگاه امام هم 4g هست

----------


## Sleeplife

سلام دوستان

کسی از دوستان هست که خوابگاه ولیعصر باشه؟
(چندتا سوال دارم)

----------


## Sleeplife

> سلام دوستان
> 
> کسی از دوستان هست که خوابگاه ولیعصر باشه؟
> (چندتا سوال دارم)


نبووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووود ؟

----------


## Sleeplife

سلام

*شرایط انتقال به خوابگاه ولیعصر* چیه؟؟
هرکسی یه چیزی میگه، از طرفی میگن شنیدم که ظرفیت خالی داره اونجا امسال، از سال دوم میبرند و از این حرفا

----------


## Sleeplife

> سلام دوستان
> 
> کسی از دوستان هست که خوابگاه ولیعصر باشه؟
> (چندتا سوال دارم)


یعنی یه نفرم اینجا نیست



> سلام
> 
> *شرایط انتقال به خوابگاه ولیعصر* چیه؟؟
> هرکسی یه چیزی میگه، از طرفی میگن شنیدم که ظرفیت خالی داره اونجا امسال، از سال دوم میبرند و از این حرفا


کلا بیخیال شم بهتره [emoji52]

----------

